# OAA 3D Provincials at Flying Feathers



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

I've been asked by Joe Florent to post this information about the shoot for him

The championships are registered with the FCA so the scores from there can count towards
qualifing for the World fita 3D championships

Also the OAA is putting up $100 for the open$ class. 
Joe has also said that if there is more than 5 entries in the class then Flying Feathers will put up another
$100 and if there is more than 10 shooters Joe himself will throw in another $100

Brian


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Just a question,but why is the open class being given this attention?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

CRK,

I think that there has always been a cash open division (not the bowhunter open division). People pay an extra $20 and it goes into a pot to be split according to the placement at the end of the shoot. Depending on how many shooters there are......how far down the list the money goes. Problem is, it's normally just Mr. Watts and he gets his $20 back at the end. (See divisions on pg9 of the OAA book)

What I think Joe is trying to do, and correct me if I am wrong, is promote this division and try and get some of the great shooters we have in this province to come out and compete! 

I think it is a great idea and kudos to Joe for putting up money for it.

(Please feel free to jump in and correct me if I am wrong.)


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Did'nt know that a cash round was also a part of the Ontario Championships. Is it in threat of being closed for lack of sufficient numbers? Again just a question.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't think it is just for the Ontario Champ....it is a class at every OAA sanctioned (sp?) shoot.

As for being closed....good question. I would think that might be an option as there is normally only 1 or 2 shooters that I have ever seen.

It would be interesting to see some of the great shooters give Mr. Watts a run for his money (litterarly)! The unfortunate part of the timming is that you would have to shoot that class for all 3 legs if you wanted to be part of the Triple Crown. (...Hmmm....Maybe one day.......)


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

as jd says pg 9 of 2012 book 3d divisions open division same as last year .. under notes ... $ prize ... same rules I use for my charity shoot oaa pays a percentage some shoots have a minimum guaranteed purse.. way to go joe now get them to put some up for the trad shooters lol lol ....


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Timmy is a great guy and a super shooter. If your looking for an edge on him his weakness is ice cream. Just give him a bunch the night before and don't tell him I said that. LOL


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

There has always been an open/money class since I've been shooting and usually only 2 or 3 people shoot it
Its same as BHO only extra $20 that goes back to the shooters. In the Sault 2 years ago the OAA stepped up and put an extra $100 in the class
to get more people to use the class. Another problem is if you are already competeing for the grand champonship in the OAA then you have to stay
in the same class as you started in
Brian


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

The OAA introduced the OPEN class quite a few years ago. I was on the board when this happened. Basically, the OPEN class was invented because 15 years ago, there was a very big gap in the target side of archery. It was decided that the top ten guys would compete against each other at the events. What that immediately did, was the attendence went way up in the copmpound unlimited division. The people who didn't compete, now had a chance to win a provincial medal. When the Grand Championship was introduced in 1999, there had to be an OPEN division at the 3-D event to complete the shooting requirements. For the first few years, the target guys competed in the 3-D event, but that has obviously dwindled. Also, no-where else in Canada, do they have an OPEN class. When I shoot Nationals, I register as compound. One of the reasons the OAA puts in the extra money, is that there is no expense to the OAA to run the division. The OPEN class spends the same money for entry fees to the events, but receives no medals at the awards presentations. Can't wait to see you all at Flying Feathers. 
Timmer


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

sort of like the ibo pro`s semi pro`s and us common folk lol lol


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Man, open class used to have loads of shooters in it. I made a bunch of money the summer of '93, in fact I paid my first semesters tuition from winnings from open class shoots that year. Times have changed.


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

I have always wondered why the open class did not qualify for trophies as there registration fees are the same as all classes ,,putting in an extra 20 should not in my mind take the privlege of receiving a medal or trophie away from them. roscoe just saying ??????


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you Put the date up as a reminder


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

No problem ,July 7th and 8th ,2012 , primitive camping on site with access to flush tolites and sinks at the club house,hope to see you there ,roscoe


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hoody 123 where ya been not shooting anymore ????or just to busy teaching...are we going to see you in july at the oaa


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

hoody123 said:


> Man, open class used to have loads of shooters in it. I made a bunch of money the summer of '93, in fact I paid my first semesters tuition from winnings from open class shoots that year. Times have changed.


You sure it wasn't a parking pass you paid for .Lol


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I recall the summer of 96 I won enough to pay for an engagement ring, whata huge waste of money that was!


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

postman99 said:


> I recall the summer of 96 I won enough to pay for an engagement ring, whata huge waste of money that was!


hahaha!! been there done that!!!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

DODGE-3D said:


> You sure it wasn't a parking pass you paid for .Lol


Not sure if you're taking a pot shot at me, or whether you're just goofing. Timmer could attest to the number of tournaments I won in the years around 92-93 so nope, made over $2500 that summer in open winnings after paying for gas was taken into account, my total for Waterloo Math first semester was just under $2000 (not including residence).



postman99 said:


> I recall the summer of 96 I won enough to pay for an engagement ring, whata huge waste of money that was!


:S I remember that too.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> hoody 123 where ya been not shooting anymore ????or just to busy teaching...are we going to see you in july at the oaa


Ya, just haven't got the venue around me to practice so I'm pretty much tossing in the towel. Nearest indoor facility is probably Peterborough, and that's 2+ hours away. That and having a 6 year old daughter keeps me busy. Now we just head out fishing on the weekends. 

Who knows, somewhere down the line I might pick it up again, but for now, between teaching, parenting and getting into shape, I'm keeping pleasantly busy


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

There used to be lots of $ in the open class, I remember the pioneer shoot and many yrs the open winner won over a thousand for that one shoot, I think the $ will help attract some shooters to the class but with the economy like it is and the gas prices through the roof, alot of people stick closer to home, might even dust the old bow and start doing a little more shooting, good luck up there at flying feathers someone better give timmer a run for his money. LOL...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hoody fishing and friends the good life take care and catch a big one


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

The early bird rate for the 3D Championship has been extended until the end of the month if you register online. Register today and save on your registration for the event.

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_tournamentregistration&task=register&Itemid=217


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

done


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

I am planning on travelling to the shoot the night before, does anyone know if the primitive camping (access to flush toilets and sinks) will be accessible on Friday July 6, 2012.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Yes joe leaves building open as lots of us go up friday....bring your own drinking water as water is not drinkable tested...


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Are there many shooting the Open Cash class?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

dan don`t think you`ll get the guys to split the winnings lol lol lol


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Not worried about the $$$ ,dont want to be in a class with like 2-3 people.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Have to say dan your shooting of late is stellar.. way to go ... nice scores in the seaway challenge series... kudos


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Damn, I'm wavering now. Any idea how many are shooting RU? If it's 10 or more I think I will make the trip.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ru will have about 5 or less ....


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> Damn, I'm wavering now. Any idea how many are shooting RU? If it's 10 or more I think I will make the trip.


make the trip regardless, should be a good shoot. compare your score against the trad guys, if you beat them they will say its cause the little rest gives you an advantage, but secretly they all know a the velcro build-up and other materials stuck to the shelf can be just as affective as the stuck on plastic/flipper rest, just keep this quiet, it really makes them feel superior choosing a harder way of achieving the same end result. 

just joking fellas so calm down:teeth:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not an OAA member anymore but it might be good practice for the Trad Worlds and I do love that course just hate the drive home after down the 400


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Bigjono said:


> I'm not an OAA member anymore but it might be good practice for the Trad Worlds and I do love that course just hate the drive home after down the 400


Bite the bullet friend,I know they would love to have you attend. The more the merrier.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bigjono come shoot .... you`ll shoot against the world champion if peter shoots ru and waneman . frigg even an old man of 61 and decreped as I am .....can out shoot waneman with his flipper rest so it should be a cake walk for you... lol lol and wayne you thought I wouldn`t respond.. lol lol lol .. always a great shoot and joe beats me up with his mountain goat course up down up down.. where are those advil extra strength.... lol lol


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> bigjono come shoot .... you`ll shoot against the world champion if peter shoots ru and waneman . frigg even an old man of 61 and decreped as I am .....can out shoot waneman with his flipper rest so it should be a cake walk for you... lol lol and wayne you thought I wouldn`t respond.. lol lol lol .. always a great shoot and joe beats me up with his mountain goat course up down up down.. where are those advil extra strength.... lol lol


well... sure you can out shoot me christmas come one to everyone LOL, beside while you hang back scoring and i pull the arrows i am pretty sure yours will be 5's.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just remember wayne I control the pen lol lol lol ...no matter what you yell to me lol lol lol


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> just remember wayne I control the pen lol lol lol ...no matter what you yell to me lol lol lol


:angry:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Nice face Wayne. Be nice to Ted now. lol!!!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Counting the days boys and girls. How many of you Masters are joining in the fun? And have you noticed that we are the best looking bunch always lol.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have to agree with you Charles bring it on boys can't wait.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I nearly folded there but I think I will go to Marengo for the iBO shoot the following weekend.
Might see some of you at the 3rd leg in York County though.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Wait....that's this W/E?

I gots me some practicing to do then..........


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

See you all there.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Is the open class up to a thousand dollars yet?:first::first::first::first::first::first::first::first::first::first:


----------

